# mince pies/ what has your dog ate



## mollymoo20 (Sep 5, 2010)

my molly went to my mums on friday and when i went to pick her up my mum said she popped out for 5minuties and came bk and molly or my mums dog had ate 3 mince pies , i went mad and was worried , phone vets and they said just to keep a eye on both of them any changes to bring them in and said they both would be fine might just have a few loose poos in the morning . thank god there both fine i didnt sleep at all last night x


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I remember my daughter spending hours one Christmas making various coloured and flavoured iced sweets. Sadly she left them sitting on greaseproof paper on the kitchen worktops to set, but the next morning Cindy, our collie/corgi cross, had eaten the lot plus the greaseproof paper. Cindy was fine - daughter wasn't too happy though...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Glad she's okay because as you probably know raisins and grapes are poisonous to dogs  why don't they ever seal something thats not dangerous - it's always raisins or chocolate, naughty kids! 

Her Christmas came early, lol. 

One Christmas Marty stole the whole turkey crown, cooked rib cage and all - I was petrified!!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Showing my ignorance here, as Rupert ate half a mince pie on friday and I wasn't worried. I know raisins are posionouse but considering he only had a half I wasn't too panicky. Had it been more I might have.

He also decided to eat a Fajita! My dad left half of one on a plate on the table and he jumped onto the chair and helped himself.

Needless to say he was told off as he doesn't dare do that at home so not having it anywhere else. 

He was sick about 10 minutes later though... but then ate his normal food yesterday and today and has been fine.


----------



## mollymoo20 (Sep 5, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Glad she's okay because as you probably know raisins and grapes are poisonous to dogs  why don't they ever seal something thats not dangerous - it's always raisins or chocolate, naughty kids!
> 
> Her Christmas came early, lol.
> 
> One Christmas Marty stole the whole turkey crown, cooked rib cage and all - I was petrified!!


i know, am just glad she ok , hasnt been sick or anything any is eatting her food fine . x


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Yesterday I was stroking my dog and found a thorn sticking in him from where he'd been in the bushes earlier (no sense no feeling?), so I pulled it out, and put in on the coffee table as I couldn't be bothered to get up and but it in the bin....the cheeky little s*d lent over and ate it!!!!Slightly worried about a penetrating foreign body now


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Many, many years ago, I had a black lab. We got her just before Xmas, I know not great but we did, anyway the Xmas cake sat on the coffee table. She was only little. Well one day, she must have just sprouted that extra inch and was able to reach the cake

On coming home, we got worried as she was wobbling around like she drunk. She probably was:scared: The Xmas cake was heavily laced with brandy and it was all gone

Fortunately, a good nights sleep and she was none the worse


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mines a bugger he has climbed the dining room table and eaten a whole fruit bowl banana skins and all. And years ago a elderly chap posted a large pack of smackoos and a large dairy milk bar through the door for xmas one for the dog, the choc for my daughter. was very concerned luckly he was fine if not a bit runny. was the first time ever he hadnt wanted his tea. lol.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

We had a saluki many years ago, and he ate the whole plate of mince pies, about 12 we believe, no ill effects, just 1 happy contented full saluki.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mollymoo20 (Sep 5, 2010)

hairydog said:


> We had a saluki many years ago, and he ate the whole plate of mince pies, about 12 we believe, no ill effects, just 1 happy contented full saluki.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


molly been fine every time she sees a mince pie her eyes light up x


----------



## harrysmum03 (Nov 5, 2010)

My sisters boxer ate a whole kids chocolate birthday cake!!!
she was fine although a bit loose lol
then a few yrs later she drank a whole 3 ltr bottle of cooking oil  ?!?!?!? she was fine after that too although it started to have an affect during the night and (sorry for too much information) she squirted poop in circles around the room she slept in and it was everywhere, up the fronts of the wardrobes and chest of drawers, walls. it was a right mess.

My big dog Wolfie loves grapes and never been ill after eating them although now since joining this site he's doesn't have them.


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

harrysmum03 said:


> then a few yrs later she drank a whole 3 ltr bottle of cooking oil  ?!?!?!?


Oh my word... My Dad's dog once ate a whole block of Trex, which was pretty bad, but 3l of cooking oil really takes the biscuit! I don't know whether to feel sorry for you or for her!

Wispa once helped herself to a brownie from the bottom shelf of a stall at a market. We keep much a closer eye on her since that happened - otherwise it could get very expensive!

Janet


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Ted likes gingerbread men!!!! And when i say he likes them... he would KILL to get to one :lol::lol::lol::lol:

He tried some ginger cake the other day and was dancing for more HAHAHAHA


----------



## Holly1862 (Dec 18, 2018)

My chihuahua just ate a mince pie that I didn’t finish and I’m so worried! I hope he’s okay I thought he looked big and full


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2018)

Holly1862 said:


> My chihuahua just ate a mince pie that I didn't finish and I'm so worried! I hope he's okay I thought he looked big and full


You need to call your vet. Raisins can cause kidney damage and there's no safe amount for dogs. The vet can induce vomiting and monitor kidney function.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Agreed, this is an emergency situation.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

falcor must have a cast iron stomach
last month he managed to discover where id hid the dark chocolate liquers, brought as a christmas pressie for the other half, the cupboard even had a child lock on it ( couldnt put them higher at time and then forgot they were in there)
they were little dark chocolate bottles filled with whiskey, rum, vodka etc
I didnt find this out until the next morning ( about 10 hours later) and frantically phoned the vet
who told me
if hes not dead now, then hes already through the worse, just keep an eye on him
other than sleeping most of the day he was fine
hes also had, in the last couple of years,
mince pies,
hm christmas cake,
two bags of chocolate coins
and
three selection boxes
some, or all, of the above, may, or maynot, have been shared with any one or more of the others


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Holly1862 said:


> My chihuahua just ate a mince pie that I didn't finish and I'm so worried! I hope he's okay I thought he looked big and full


Phone your Vet.

Your Chihuahua could become very ill.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

My friend’s dog once ate all the chocolates off the Christmas tree.

My cat stole and ate a blueberry muffin.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Holly1862 said:


> My chihuahua just ate a mince pie that I didn't finish and I'm so worried! I hope he's okay I thought he looked big and full


Linking below an excellent post from a couple of days ago

Help! Raisins!


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

Christmas last year was an eventful one. Jaydog, then 12 yo was feeling a bit sick one night so i sat up with him for most of the night to comfort him and stop him obsessively licking the carpet. I kid you not I must have dozed off for 20 -30 mins and now know he ate 2 metres of tinsel!!!!

Obviously countless vet visits ensued but they were at a bit of a loss because nothing showed on xrays. 2 weeks worth of worry, sparkling turd and magical vomit and all the tinsel had been retrieved!

Needless to say, we are a tinsel free household now!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Years ago the GSD I had at the time ate all my son's dayglo wax crayons. 
We had hi-vis poos for days.

On the plus side, didn't need a torch to find them in the dark.


----------

